# Randolph - Do You Buy It??



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From: Quick - The Big O



> All his life, Portland Trail Blazers forward Zach Randolph says, he has been pushed down.
> 
> Pushed down by an upbringing in poverty in Marion, Ind., where he would awaken with welts and scratches on his calves from the protruding springs in his bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, Zach's a real victim. Those hookers he paid to have sex with each other were probably oppressing him in some way, too. He just hasn't realized it yet.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Yeah, Zach's a real victim. Those hookers he paid to have sex with each other were probably oppressing him in some way, too. He just hasn't realized it yet.


I believe him. It really could happen. With the type of person Zach is, very trusting, he can easily be taken advantage of and it turns out bad. I don't know if you like women or not Talkhard, but they can weasel their ways into different situations, and they are always trying to extort money from celebrities.

I'm willing to give him another chance, as we actually have some physical evidence that he is dedicated by working out and being in such great shape.


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

pushed down by his groupies too

don't forget cheeks, he pushed him down.

He was also pushed down by his contract.

anything else?....


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Yeah, Zach's a real victim. Those hookers he paid to have sex with each other were probably oppressing him in some way, too. He just hasn't realized it yet.



dude, are you high? wow, get real.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Jesse Jackson should be showing up any minute now to stand by his brother Zach and tell the world he's been "oppressed" and "put down" by the man. Then Zach will step up to the microphone and sing his new rap tune called, "I Ain't Did Nothing." 

Priceless.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Yeah, Zach's a real victim. Those hookers he paid to have sex with each other were probably oppressing him in some way, too. He just hasn't realized it yet.


WAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA *chokes on cereal*



Talkhard said:


> Jesse Jackson should be showing up any minute now to stand by his brother Zach and tell the world he's been "oppressed" and "put down" by the man. Then Zach will step up to the microphone and sing his new rap tune called, "I Ain't Did Nothing."


And you ruined it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I once heard that the definition of "conservative" is a person who has never needed a helping hand or a second chance.
Sounds like Talkhard.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

How is it that this has become a political post just because someone has a differing opinion?? Zack has a reputation because of his ACTIONS, period. That's his own doing. I think the definition of conservative is being accountable for your own actions. I for one judge him by his actions not his words, so call me conservative. His words are cheap and he starts every season by suggesting that he is going to "be a leader" or make the all star team, ect. Excuse me if I don't buy into what he is selling. Oh no, I'm also "pushing him down" .....Zack needs a whole lot of growing up.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, pushed down.....that's what he says? 

If you steal a gun, rob and shoot someone it is not ok to blame the people that manufactured the gun or the store for not having better security. 

Zach needs to grow up. All he had to do was to say no to the "self employed models" I realize it's probably fun, I'm not sure how many of us wouldn't like to see two women "entertain' us like that, but Zach made the choice to participate so he needs to deal with whatever happened in that room. Same with the speed racing. Zach needs to let his people know that it won't be tollerated or he and his money will be gone from that group.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hoojacks said:


> WAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA *chokes on cereal*
> 
> 
> 
> And you ruined it.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

J quick did a good job of showing Randolph's character with this writing, especially the direct quotes of the nearly illiterate mental midget.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

catinahat said:


> J quick did a good job of showing Randolph's character with this writing, especially the direct quotes of the nearly illiterate mental midget.


Maybe the Blazers should ask Sergio Rodriguez to tutor Zach in English. 

Hee.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

thought it was one of the better articles I've seen Quick write in a while. still annoys me how he always fixed the bad grammar of Stoudamire for his articles, yet always quotes Rasheed and Randolph word-for-word. complete lack of consistency based entirely on personal allegiances. 

anyway, Randolph was a millionaire at the end of his freshman year in college. I can see how a kid who grew up in poverty in a small town without a father figure to guide him might end up doing some dumb things after finding himself in a much larger city with $80 million in current and future salary. it doesn't excuse what he's done, but if you put yourself in his shoes it's pretty easy to see how it could happen. 

I'm just thrilled that he's handled the recovery from his injury so well. his willingness to do what it takes to get back to where he was, even with all that money guaranteed to him, shows me that he's not willing to just Shawn Kemp his way into obscurity. for that all of us Blazer fans should be grateful.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

catinahat said:


> J quick did a good job of showing Randolph's character with this writing, especially the direct quotes of the nearly illiterate mental midget.


Do you even know what character means? You are one to call someone a mental midget.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To me, Zach is the classic example of character v. winning.

On the court, Zach has shown the skills and hard work ethic to be be a key piece on a NBA team.

Off the court, Zach has shown a repetitve type of conduct that makes me cringe at the idea kids may idolize him.

I'm sick of losing and can't stand the fact the Blazers had the worst record in the league, so for now, I turn my head and ignore the stuff he is doing off the court . . . even when he makes himself out as a victim and says the press only prints half the truth and makes him out to be a bad guy. 

Does anyone else watch Entourage and think of Sheed or Zach?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

What exactly is it that you don't buy? The article basically has 3 main points.

1. Randolph has not had an easy life. 

2. He's been working hard this off season.

3. He's primed to have an All-star level season. 

All of this is true.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I really have a hard time understanding how the Blazer organization can conduct the equivalent of job interviews with their players and still tie their future to players like Randolf (and Miles). I'm really mystified.

At this point I hope Zach achieves all of his hopes and dreams on the Basketball court. I hope he makes the All Star team. I hope he helps the Blazers win a lot more games. I hope he averages a double/double. I hope that he does all these things because as soon as he does the Blazers will likely have the opportunity to ship his silly butt right out of town.

Give me Aldridge, Webster, Roy, Joel P, Outlaw and Jack any day of the week.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ebott said:


> What exactly is it that you don't buy? The article basically has 3 main points.
> 
> 1. Randolph has not had an easy life.
> 
> ...


I read the article pretty fast, but the implication I got out of it is Zach has had an ephiney. For him to be an all star he has to stop worrying about his numbers, be a leader, help the team win and avoid off court issues. He thinks that is the formula to becoming an allstar and is going to do it.

Basically do you believe Zach will be less focused on his numbers, lead the team, and clean up his off court actions?

Did others read the article that way?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> What exactly is it that you don't buy? The article basically has 3 main points.
> 
> 1. Randolph has not had an easy life.
> 
> ...



Personally, I thought THIS was a fun read from 2004.

Make of it what you wish.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

A good marketing campaign covers up a lot. Most professional athletes are not great guys, they're great athletes. Good marketing can make anyone look good.

Complaints about sleeping with other women, private sex shows and orgies? Magic Johnson.
Cheating on your wife, and gambling problems? Michael Jordan.
Weed? Kareem Abdul Jabar.
Paying off someone to stay quiet about your hunting trips? Karl Malone... 
Showing up late to games, missing shoot arounds, and bad practice player? Clyde Drexler.

I could go on and on... But no one remembers these incidents. Why? These guys were great players, on winning teams, with great marketing.

If this team starts winning, and if Zach is a part of the team winning, all the negativity will be gone for the time being.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hype #9 said:


> A good marketing campaign covers up a lot. Most professional athletes are not great guys, they're great athletes. Good marketing can make anyone look good.
> 
> Complaints about sleeping with other women, private sex shows and orgies? Magic Johnson.
> Cheating on your wife, and gambling problems? Michael Jordan.
> ...


Ooops. Don't forget about James Worthy.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

ABM said:


> Ooops. Don't forget about James Worthy.


Ah, how could I forget. Case and point


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Stupid is as stupid does.

That quote sums up all of Zach's problems. He makes stupid decisions that put him in bad situations and then complains when he get's caught. He needs to grow up, accept responsibility for his own actions and think about the repercussions of his actions BEFORE he acts. Want to become an all-star? First, become an adult.

Yeah, he had a rough childhood, but not nearly as tough as Martell Webster. Yet, at 19, Martell was far, far more mature than Zach was at 24. Martell used his tough childhood as an inspiration to become a better person, not as an excuse for constantly screwing up.

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.
> Yeah, he had a rough childhood, but not nearly as tough as Martell Webster.


how do you know? what do you know about either guy's childhood? a couple of 1000 word articles in the local paper, half-written by Blazers' PR department, makes you an expert? 

if you really know the worst parts of 10 people in your life, you are extraordinary. even so, odds are that 2 of those 10 people aren't Webster and Randolph.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I would sure like Zach to be the player I think he can be..which is a consistent 20/10 guy, and I would like to hope he can be a better "character" off the court, becuase it matters to me. 

I still hold out a little hope for the guy.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, he had a rough childhood, but not nearly as tough as Martell Webster. Yet, at 19, Martell was far, far more mature than Zach was at 24. Martell used his tough childhood as an inspiration to become a better person, not as an excuse for constantly screwing up.
> BNM


Well-said. 

I'm having a hard time seeing how the "rough life" idea applies to Zach. From the moment he started playing basketball in high school he was idolized and treated like a god. He went to college for one year, then dropped out to join the NBA and make millions. He has a mansion, multiple cars, multiple bling, and can afford to pay hookers to have sex with each other for his enjoyment. His "job" lasts about 7 months out of the year, and the rest of the time he's loafing around or lying on a beach somewhere.

Most people have to stay in college for 4 years and actually earn a degree in order to become successful. That means they have to study their butts off, hold down a part-time job while going to school, and then go out into the real world and support a family on $40,000 a year. 

Zach's life is a walk in the park and he's too stupid to realize it.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Zach's life is a walk in the park and he's too stupid to realize it.


E-gads! I just had a visual.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mook said:


> how do you know? what do you know about either guy's childhood? a couple of 1000 word articles in the local paper, half-written by Blazers' PR department, makes you an expert?


Don't believe me? Fine, do a little research on you're own. Yeah, Zach grew up without his father around. So, did Martell (never had any contact with his father until last June when he was a lottery pick and instant millionaire when dear old dad finally decided it was time to do a little catching up). At least Zach had his mother. Martell hasn't seen his mother since he was a toddler. Her disappearance is still unsolved and a matter of public record - not something made up by the Blazers PR department (she _may_ have been a victim of the Green River killer). So, yeah, I may be no expert, but that sounds pretty rough to me.

BTW, most of the articles I've read about Martell's childhood were in the Seattle papers, BEFORE he was drafted by the Blazers. So, please explain how they could have been "half-written by Blazers' PR department".

Point is, lots of people have rough childhoods, Zach included. Some constantly fall back on it as an excuse every time they make a bad decision. Others use it as motivation to grow and improve.

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

didn't seem to me like Zach was using it as an excuse. maybe you could point out where.



> Pushed down by an upbringing in poverty in Marion, Ind., where he would awaken with welts and scratches on his calves from the protruding springs in his bed.
> 
> Pushed down by a major knee surgery at age 24, which hindered his livelihood as the Blazers' top scorer and rebounder.
> 
> ...


I don't read much there that says "poor me, I'm just a helpless victim."


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> His "job" lasts about 7 months out of the year, and the rest of the time he's loafing around or lying on a beach somewhere.


So Zach is in the best shape of his life, one year removed from major and career threatening knee surgery, thanks to loafing around, lying on a beach somewhere, and taking strolls in the park? I had heard he worked out like a mad man in Atlanta all summer, then came to town to work out with his teammates and trainers a month early. I need to update my sources, I guess. And change my exercise regimen. :biggrin: 

As for Martell having a tougher life than Zach, it's true his mom was murdered when he was a toddler. However, I've read nothing to indicate the person who raised him, his grandma, was anything short of *Super Grand-Mama*. I think it's been pretty well established that Zach grew up in greater poverty and with a tougher crowd than Martell, and that Martell had much, much better mentors and male role models.

That's just based on what I've read. So I'll just concede I don't really know one way or the other who's had it "rougher" or even that we can agree on what "rougher" means. I do wish Zach had Martell's seemingly better grasp on life, values, and communication skills.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Basically do you believe Zach will be less focused on his numbers,


Maybe. But I don't really care. I don't think Zach looking at his numbers is necessarily a bad thing. The important thing in the article is that he knows that putting up numbers is not the end goal.



> "I know now it takes steps to get there," he said. "First, make the playoffs or be on a winning team, and *making everyone around you better.* So I know it's a lot of steps to get there. I want to (make the All-Star team), but right now, I'm just focusing on winning games and trying to make playoffs. Because 21 (wins last season) wasn't good."


It's still a me first view of things. How do *I* make it to the all-star game. So while making the rest of the team better and winning games is what we want it's not due to any kind of fundamental shift in his thought process. He's still thinking of himself first.

But if it results in more wins that's all that matters.



> lead the team,


No. Zach's not a leader. He's a producer. I think he'll be the teams leading scorer and rebounder and most of the games we win will be due to his production. But I'd be really surprised if he was any kind of a leader.



> and clean up his off court actions?


Maybe. But I don't think any of his off court actions are that bad. So I guess I don't care.

What I do care about is his generally sloppy approach to the way he lives his life. He doesn't pay attention to details. He doesn't think about the long term consiquences of what going out and partying like he does will be. 

It is a concern that he does these things. Primarily because I worry it will eventually overcome what seems to be a good effort on the court and he will get just as sloppy on the court as he is off the court. I also worry that he's gonna get plowed at a strip club some day and do something that's gonna get him shot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mook said:


> didn't seem to me like Zach was using it as an excuse. maybe you could point out where.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read much there that says "poor me, I'm just a helpless victim."


 The part about blaming the media came across as I'm just a helpless victim. Also, I thought that when one of his friends blamed Zach's troubles on the fact he cares too much also came across bad.

Overall I enjoyed the article . . .


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ebott said:


> What I do care about is his generally sloppy approach to the way he lives his life. He doesn't pay attention to details. He doesn't think about the long term consiquences of what going out and partying like he does will be.
> 
> It is a concern that he does these things. Primarily because I worry it will eventually overcome what seems to be a good effort on the court and he will get just as sloppy on the court as he is off the court. I also worry that he's gonna get plowed at a strip club some day and do something that's gonna get him shot.


So all that means what exactly?

How did that impact the accomplishments of Magic and Jordan who both slept around? Were they oblivious to the "long-term consequences" of their actions?

Or what about the amazing stupidity of Jordan's gambling? What does that say about him?

Or what about the dozens of high profile bball players who are known to the public to spend WAAAY too much time at strip clubs - Ewing as just one example?

Proof, that living your life without any sins or bad habits the ONLY way to acheive success in sports. Same holds true for music, acting, art, etc.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Point is, lots of people have rough childhoods, Zach included. Some constantly fall back on it as an excuse every time they make a bad decision. Others use it as motivation to grow and improve.
> 
> BNM


IMO, if there EVER were a crux of the matter, this is it in a nutshell. :clap:


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

hoojacks said:


> WAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA *chokes on cereal*
> 
> 
> 
> And you ruined it.


nailed it. TH actually had a decent point with a humor bonus, then ruined it by being himself.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

BBert said:


> So Zach is in the best shape of his life, one year removed from major and career threatening knee surgery, thanks to loafing around, lying on a beach somewhere, and taking strolls in the park? I had heard he worked out like a mad man in Atlanta all summer, then came to town to work out with his teammates and trainers a month early. I need to update my sources, I guess. And change my exercise regimen. :biggrin:
> 
> As for Martell having a tougher life than Zach, it's true his mom was murdered when he was a toddler. However, I've read nothing to indicate the person who raised him, his grandma, was anything short of *Super Grand-Mama*. I think it's been pretty well established that Zach grew up in greater poverty and with a tougher crowd than Martell, and that Martell had much, much better mentors and male role models.
> 
> That's just based on what I've read. So I'll just concede I don't really know one way or the other who's had it "rougher" or even that we can agree on what "rougher" means. I do wish Zach had Martell's seemingly better grasp on life, values, and communication skills.


I was gonna reply to this topic, but what you said basically summed up what I was going to say.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Masbee said:


> So all that means what exactly?


I'm not really sure. Zach is not so bright and seems to be a bit lazy when it comes to his off the court life style. He's not a bad guy. He's my favorite player. But it worries me that he doesn't seem to be very smart.

I think Zach is our best player and will continue to be our best player for another 10 years. Ideally you want your best player to also be a leader on the team. But if not it's not so bad.

I'm still glad he's on the team even though he's not so bright and puts himself in bad situations and some times pops up in the news negatively. It's no big deal as long as he continues to be hard working and relatively bright when it comes to basketball.



> How did that impact the accomplishments of Magic and Jordan who both slept around? Were they oblivious to the "long-term consequences" of their actions?
> 
> Or what about the amazing stupidity of Jordan's gambling? What does that say about him?
> 
> ...


If Zach does a better job of covering up what he does no one would have found out about his minor indiscressions (sp?) and none of this would be news. Jordan, Magic and Ewing all did a much better job of covering their asses than Zach does. 

Then again, maybe not. One major difference between Zach and those guys is that they played in the three largest cities in America. In those cities there's reguarly more important news than what the professional basketball team's members do off the court. Hell, most of the time there's something of a sports nature that's more important. But in Portland every time a Blazer does anything and the police are involved it's front page news.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

It's the offseason, and again, everyone is looking "better than ever", and on the verge of great things. I hope it's true. Jason Quick is a little more less biased than a guy like Mike Rice or Mike Barrett. So it is encouraging to hear him praise blazer players.

Jack, Martell, Roy, Randolph and Pryzbila could suprise the NBA this year. I think Portland has a fair shot at 35 wins this year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Every time I read a thread like this it makes me wonder:

Where the hell were all these responsible 20 somethings that considered each and every decision they made. I have NEVER met them.

I mean I was in the Army and IMO what most players get blasted about doing was a weekly occurence (except weed). I can onlt imagine how much more irresponsible the behavior would have been in a less disciplined environment with an unlimited income.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Every time I read a thread like this it makes me wonder:
> 
> Where the hell were all these responsible 20 somethings that considered each and every decision they made. I have NEVER met them.
> 
> I mean I was in the Army and IMO what most players get blasted about doing was a weekly occurence (except weed). I can onlt imagine how much more irresponsible the behavior would have been in a less disciplined environment with an unlimited income.


I don't know about you, but when I was 25, my friends and I weren't hiring hookers and sharing women in bed. We also weren't going into bars with loaded guns, or smoking weed, or getting arrested for speed racing. You may think Zach's behavior is fine and dandy, but it certainly doesn't pass muster in most parts of society. 

As for behavior in the army, unfortunately that's not the best example to use. Those guys are notorious for drinking binges and womanizing, not to mention humiliating those poor Iraqi terrorists!

Anyway, what do you know? You're only 11 years old.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Every time I read a thread like this it makes me wonder:
> 
> Where the hell were all these responsible 20 somethings that considered each and every decision they made. I have NEVER met them.
> 
> I mean I was in the Army and IMO what most players get blasted about doing was a weekly occurence (except weed). I can onlt imagine how much more irresponsible the behavior would have been in a less disciplined environment with an unlimited income.


I agree with your point but...


Did you ever made the mistakes he makes every year? You will work at 7 Eleven for the rest of your life. He needs to take responsibilities for his action . Sometimes we need to grow up and be accountable for our actions. His reasoning and comments are childish. Pushed down? Give me a break. Did he grew up in China? N. Korea? He didn’t even had the discipline to get a free education or better himself @ MSU
A few years back they promoted his mom and the strong household he grew up with his mom watching over him. Z-bo needs to grow up. He talks like a man, it is time to act like one.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> I mean I was in the Army and IMO what most players get blasted about doing was a weekly occurence (except weed).


My biggest problem with the war in Iraq is that there are too many 11-year-olds in the Army.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> I don't know about you, but when I was 25, my friends and I weren't hiring hookers and sharing women in bed. We also weren't going into bars with loaded guns, or smoking weed, or getting arrested for speed racing. You may think Zach's behavior is fine and dandy, but it certainly doesn't pass muster in most parts of society.
> 
> As for behavior in the army, unfortunately that's not the best example to use. Those guys are notorious for drinking binges and womanizing, not to mention humiliating those poor Iraqi terrorists!
> 
> Anyway, what do you know? You're only 11 years old.


Why God? Why does this guy have to be a Blazers fan when the Nets are who he should be rooting for?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Why God? Why does this guy have to be a Blazers fan when the Nets are who he should be rooting for?


Maybe you should be rooting for the Pacers, or for the World Wrestling Federation, or the team from Cell Block C. Anybody but the Blazers . . .


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> As for behavior in the army, unfortunately that's not the best example to use. Those guys are notorious for drinking binges and womanizing, not to mention humiliating those poor Iraqi terrorists!


What's your definition of an Iraqi "terrorist?" Anyone who is brought in for questioning? The Iraqi's weren't "terrorists" attacking Americans until your boy King George ordered the U.S. military to invade their country -- based on a pack of lies. How that fact escapes you is extremely troubling. In the meantime our military has been so tied down by Bush's Iraqi Follies that the Taliban is again taking over Afghanistan -- and Bin Laden is no where in sight. And now King George's policies and disregard for the accomplishments of the Clinton administration in containing N. Korea have led directly to N. Korea having nuclear weapons. And that's the Republican "October Surprise." We will now get a steady dose of how we need Republicans to keep us safe from N. Korea, Al Qaeda, and of course, Iraq, when it's the Republican's fault we are less safe to begin with. Will you ever get a clue?

That is my first and last political post. Please accept my apology. I cracked.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BBert said:


> What's your definition of an Iraqi "terrorist?" Anyone who is brought in for questioning? The Iraqi's weren't "terrorists" attacking Americans until your boy King George ordered the U.S. military to invade their country -- based on a pack of lies. How that fact escapes you is extremely troubling. In the meantime our military has been so tied down by Bush's Iraqi Follies that the Taliban is again taking over Afghanistan -- and Bin Laden is no where in sight. And now King George's policies and disregard for the accomplishments of the Clinton administration in containing N. Korea have led directly to N. Korea having nuclear weapons. And that's the Republican "October Surprise." We will now get a steay dose of how we need Republicans to keep us safe from N. Korea, Al Qaeda, and of course, Iraq, when it's the Republican's fault we are less safe to begin with. Will you ever get a clue?
> 
> That is my first and last political post. Please accept my apology. I cracked.



Love the "King George" reference . . .


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BBert said:


> What's your definition of an Iraqi "terrorist?" Anyone who is brought in for questioning? The Iraqi's weren't "terrorists" attacking Americans until your boy King George ordered the U.S. military to invade their country -- based on a pack of lies. How that fact escapes you is extremely troubling. In the meantime our military has been so tied down by Bush's Iraqi Follies that the Taliban is again taking over Afghanistan -- and Bin Laden is no where in sight. And now King George's policies and disregard for the accomplishments of the Clinton administration in containing N. Korea have led directly to N. Korea having nuclear weapons. And that's the Republican "October Surprise." We will now get a steady dose of how we need Republicans to keep us safe from N. Korea, Al Qaeda, and of course, Iraq, when it's the Republican's fault we are less safe to begin with. Will you ever get a clue?
> 
> That is my first and last political post. Please accept my apology. I cracked.


Apology accepted (but not necessary). I'm a bit weary of political fights myself, so I'm not going to engage you on this one. I understand your point of view, and you probably understand mine. Let's leave it at that. Go Blazers!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Go Blazers!

:buddies:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I voted for Nader!!!! (or was it Perot?)

In any event, Go Blazers!!!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Apology accepted (but not necessary). I'm a bit weary of political fights myself, so I'm not going to engage you on this one. I understand your point of view, and you probably understand mine. Let's leave it at that. Go Blazers!


Repped.


----------

